# 180 bhp model or 225 bhp ? looking to buy first TT



## robbo27 (Nov 17, 2009)

looking to buy a TT , need as much advice as possible from all you experts ? i have a budget up to £7500 and would welcome as much info as possible as to prices / specs / and age... i hhave done a lot of research but need so re assuring in to what im looking at buying. many thanks in advance . rob


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Robbo, Welcome to the TTF. No contest, 225 everytime. Not that you would want to, but easier to sell if you had to. Why would anyone want a 180 TT anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## robbo27 (Nov 17, 2009)

cheers hoggy, how about colour and interior... i have read that Silver with full black leather is best one to go for ??? 
what about price, do you think i can haggle with all the trade/ dealers as there seems to be a few about ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Robbo,Colour is a personal choice but RED with light grey leather is my favourite & only colour for me what ever the car. Have a look through the For Sale section on here, plenty of good ones around. A full service history & documented cambelt & water pump change recommended @ 5 years or 60K miles. A Modded TT can be good but alot of mods are not always done well, so mods don't always make it a better deal. Mods don't usually increase price that much anyway.Happy hunting & there are plenty around so make sure you get a good one, otherwise costs can soar.
Hoggy.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

robbo27 said:


> cheers hoggy, how about colour and interior... i have read that Silver with full black leather is best one to go for ???
> what about price, do you think i can haggle with all the trade/ dealers as there seems to be a few about ?


As Hoggy says, get the 225.

Silver & black is probably one of the more common combos..

AVUS silver (Gunmetal grey kind of silver) and red leather is a sought after combo, looks cool! IMO

As you say, plenty of them around - so take your time until you find the one perfect for you and YES there will be room to haggle on price! Its a buyers market!

Good luck in your search. Keep an eye on the For sale section on here - some mint examples turn up!

Saj


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first get your 225 TT then join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Mines available - Won't see many in this colour

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :MESELX:IT


----------



## gallan947 (Nov 17, 2009)

Robbo - If it helps, to give you something recent to aim for - Last Monday I picked up a 60,139 mile 2001 225 Roadster, thats absolutely mint inside and out, has BBS wheels with new Goodyear F1's - it has black full leather, and is a rare Nogaro blue, it was up for £7999 - but hadnt had the cambelt done - managed to haggle into letting me take it 'as is' (but with 12 months MOT) & I will get the cam belt done from somewhere trust worthy, for £7200.

No doubt someone will tell me i've been robbed - but i'm well happy with that deal, i'd been looking for a decent TT for 6 months, this one in this colour, is the first one that convinced me to sell my Elise

Good luck mate

Graham


----------



## AJAX50 (Nov 2, 2009)

Other than 10 bhp, what's the difference between the 180 and the 190?


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate, I'm also new on here and bought my first TT about 8 months ago.

Two bits of advice I'd give - 1. buy from a main Audi dealer. 2. choose a colour that's rare and to your taste.

I bought mine from Maidstone Audi. Yes you do pay more, but you get a vehicle that's been checked by the guys who know what they're doing, and you get a years guarantee that you can trust. This has been INVALUABLE to me.

Mines only 5 years old, but as soon as I bought it the dash cluster needed replacing. A common problem but it would have cost me £500. A few months later an ABS sensor came on, got it fixed for free too. Then a little while after the 6 disc changer failed - got it fixed for free.

Even though the majority of our shape TT's are under £10k now, there still not 'cheap and affordable' cars. It's not worth taking the risk.

As for colour, when I was looking I noticed that the more common colours were the ones that hardly ever shifted - navy blues, silvers etc.

Black is always popular, but it shows dirt/swirls really easily. Mauritious blue metalic is luuuurvely, that was my second choice. Dark metalic grey (dolomite or dolphin) looks really slick and again is also quite rare.

But ultimately it's your choice, you've got to live with the car at the end of the day! 

Good luck with your purchase! I wish you many years of happy TT ownership and look forward to seeing the pics up soon


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Forgot to say - definitely get the 225!

I could be wrong but I don't think all the 180's come with 4x4 and you will definitely appreciate the extra BHP

They're both under 2.0 litre so both will cost the same for a service under Audi's new sceme:

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/owner ... _Audi.html


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd consider age as well.

I had the choice of a 225 on an 02 plate or a 180 on an 05 plate.

Chose 180! Each to their own though... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## DesmoRob (Mar 3, 2009)

I went with the 180 because it was available at the time I wanted one, and I didn't really care enough to find the bigger 225 for more power. I bought mine at an Audi dealership, so I could rest assured knowing I had a good car. I live in an area where we have blistering summers and sometimes very cold, snowy winters. What's a guy with a desire for a sports car and living in such an area to do, other than go buy a TT? It just made sense. I figured I wouldn't need more than 180 horses to have fun drifting through parking lots buried in fresh powder anyway. Decide what you want out of the car, and go find one .


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I had a 180 MkI and didn't regret it for one moment ,plenty fast enough and the turbo spools up faster :wink:


----------

